# Outdoor Kitchen



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a 26RS and never used the outdoor kitchen until last week. It worked great, but I was using both burners at the same time doing a lot of cooking. I was using a large griddle and it was a bit cumbersome for the burners. Does anyone have a pan, griddle, etc that fits the large burner exactly? Brand, size? Thanks!


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

Also - my hose for the outdoor kitchen was destroyed. The faucet hose was fine, but the extension hose was cracked in numerous places. I guess I am not supposed to leave it in the outdoor kitchen. Must have had some water in the hose and froze - cracked. Anyone use something else for a replacement?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is the company the faucent is from Click for DWIncorp. I cut out the quick connect and attached it to a new hose from the hardware store. It's a little cheaper but either way, you are good to go.








Brian


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Careful placing a griddle over the burners as there are known cases of people melting their control knobs









Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Be careful with griddles on that stove. They can trap the heat and cause things like labels, knobs, etc. to melt.









I used a cast iron unit that covered both burners, but it did damage the label around the handles.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I understand that the same thing will happen if a large pot (ie. lobster pot) is used









(but the lobster sure was tasty!!







)


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

simpson said:


> Also - my hose for the outdoor kitchen was destroyed. The faucet hose was fine, but the extension hose was cracked in numerous places. I guess I am not supposed to leave it in the outdoor kitchen. Must have had some water in the hose and froze - cracked. Anyone use something else for a replacement?


THat hose is useless- mine broke like yours did. I never missed it at all last year.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I use 2 small 6 -8 inch pans on the burners. As for the griddle, I use a Coleman gas grill, which has a grill/griddle on one side and a burner on the other. I have not set up the coleman to use the LP from the TT yet, so I am still using the small LP bottles.


----------

